# 20 free seeds



## jungle (Feb 2, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has grow some bud from the 20 free seeds...thats given away with every order through Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds....Did your plants do good as far as potency....ect...ect....I have 4 plants that are growing from the 20 free seeds that came with my order...I'm thinking there going to be great...but what has been your experiene...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2009)

We need a little more info. Can u post a pic or 3 of your ladies (well, hopefully ladies). If you givem love and attention and keep them pest free you'll get the best you can. W/o pics or a strain description couldn't tell you either way.  Keepem Green and on the Qt.   Much P&L.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone has grow some bud from the 20 free seeds...thats given away with every order through Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds....Did your plants do good as far as potency....ect...ect....I have 4 plants that are growing from the 20 free seeds that came with my order...I'm thinking there going to be great...but what has been your experiene...



Free seeds can be anything from old seeds to experimental crosses to unknown and mixed sseeds that are gathered from the packing room floor.  There is really no way to know if your free seeds are anything like someone else's free seeds.  Generally though, they are good genetics .


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2009)

I grew free seeds that I got with an order and they turned out to be the most weird low yielding plants ive grown.  I think they were all just experimental crosses and they were all different strains.  It sucks having all different size plants in your flower closet cause some dont get enough light.  They may not be the most stable strain and maybe thats why they give them away.


----------



## jungle (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for your input....I dont know how good they will be but i'm taking care of them.....they all seem to look good.....I have six different kinds....growing....I don't se anything bad about them yet....Ok I was just wondering and your information has been appreciated....I'm planning on getting a new computer...in about a week.....then I'll be able to download picasa.....and share some pics with you I have over a hundred pictures already I can choose from........Maybe someone outhere has had an excellent plant or two from the unknow freebies.....I'm learning more everyday....tks


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 3, 2009)

ive seen a bunch of awesome grows on this site that were done with freebies.  i just wanted to give you my experience with them.  im going to stick with true and stabilized genetics after my horrible experience.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 3, 2009)

do you know the strain?


----------



## jungle (Feb 3, 2009)

no I don't know the strains.....I was hoping they were seeds from all the choices one could choose when ordering but they can be from totaly from adifferent place and source...but it sounds like percentage wise it's best to rely on the seeds one knows what he/she is ordering....I just know that there are 3 sativa and 1 indica looking one....I'm glad to hear that some grows with the freebie seeds turned out good...I personaly can see now that it's best to rely on strains one knows.....but being new to this the mystery seeds have been kinda exciting also....but I rather have something I know what i'm trying to grow...especially if the seeds are a result of experiments and have not been proven...even my know strains  like purple power raise me questions..some say they grow good indoors...some outdoors...some say low thc...others advertise 15 to 20 percent...the four way..I've.seen adds where it had master widow...some northern lights...not really sure which is really in it.... or both? The next time I order from somewhere I have now a better idea what i might like more...but all is good it's been fun so far....


----------

